# Reemplazo Top246yn



## latino372000 (Jun 23, 2016)

Buenas tardes, 

Me gustaria saber si puedo reemplazar un Top246yn por un Top248yn...el mismo esta instalado en una tarjeta electronica de lavadora magic queen y forma parte de la fuente conmutada....gracias ...


----------



## elgriego (Jun 23, 2016)

Hola, son iguales en su conexionado ,difieren en la potencia,el primero es mas chico, el segundo es de mas potencia,la respuesta es si, podes reemplazarlos.

te dejo la data.



Saludos.


----------



## latino372000 (Jun 23, 2016)

Ok,,,,gracias,,,si de acuerdo al datasheet desde el top242 hasta el top249 al parecer solo difieren en la potencia. Y he visto paginas donde dicen que han reenplazado el top246 por top247, mi temor era con respecto al manejo de las altas frecuencias...

Estoy tratando de reparar una tarjeta electronica de Lavadora de Ropa LG, la referencia de la tarjeta es EAX42582702. Dicha tarjeta tiene un TOP246YN conectado de la siguiente manera: CF unidos, SLX unidos y el Drain conectado a un extremo del primario del transformador. Al otro extremo del primario va conectado la salida del condensador filtro del puente rectificador (Esta fuente viene con 2 condensadores filtros).

Al no conseguir el TOP246YN intente con el 248 y el 249, pero sin resultados. He revisado todos los componentes involucrados en el circuito y hay un solo componente que aparentemente esta dañado y es un diodo de alta velocidad DE3L20U. Como no lo tengo, probe colocando diodos de alta velocidad de otras fuentes que tengo aca, pero ninguno de los diodos que tengo es de 35ns que es la velocidad de recuperacion del DE3L20U, los que he probado son de 50ns, 70ns.

Este diodo esta a una de las salidas del secundario del transformador y en su recorrido llega a la pata C o de control del TOP. Ojo, en el recorrido no hay ningun opto.

Finalmente, tengo dos preguntas: una, el hecho de que este Diodo este dañado y sea el que alimenta la pata de control del TOP puede ser la causa de que no haya oscilacion?
dos, es estrictamente obligatorio sustituir los diodos de high speed con uno de su misma velocidad de recuperacion? se puede colocar uno por encima o por debajo?...

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## skynetronics (Jul 5, 2016)

Hola, intentaré ayudarte con tus preguntas.

1) Es posible que un diodo dañado impida que un oscilador te trabaje bien, pero no entiendo por qué dices que el diodo DE3L20U "aparentemente está dañado". ¿Te marca en corto? Si lo estuviera revisa con detenimiento todos los componentes anexos al oscilador.

2) No sé si para tu caso en particular sea crítico que el diodo que reemplaces tenga que ser del mismo tiempo de recuperación que el original, pero en mi caso, he podido reemplazar en fuentes de TV LCD diodos rápidos como el BA159G (de 250 nS), por un FR157 (de 500 nS), cuyo reemplazo no ha afectado el funcionamiento normal de la fuente.

Espero que te haya servido la información. Suerte.


----------



## latino372000 (Jul 6, 2016)

Gracias por aportar, tengo dudas con respecto a ese diodo por que en apariencia esta en corto ya que al medirlo marca continuidad en ambos sentidos. Pero lo que me extraña es que por lo general cuando un diodo se pone en corta afecta a algun componente del circuito no siendo este el caso.
Todos los componentes alrededor de este TOP estan en buenas condiciones, al TOP le llega el voltaje de polarizacion, le llega voltaje al primario de la bobina. Lo unico que se me ocurre es que como este diodo  tiene comunicacion con la pata C de control del TOP me imagino que al no tener valor referencial no oscila ya que su regulacion se basa en una modulacion del ancho de pulso.
Pero me tiene loco por que he colocado otros diodos de suicheo rapido de otras fuentes conmutadas y no reacciona.
Lamentablemente ya el cliente decidio retirar la tarjeta y quedare con esa duda.


----------



## jose ali (Ene 27, 2017)

amigo estoy leyendo tu foto y estoy interesado en saber si pudiste resolver lo de la fuente de podes si existiera la posibilidad de tu ayuda seria genial y te lo agradeciera ya que no he podido resolver un problema que tengo en una fuente con ese componente


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 27, 2017)

jose ali dijo:


> amigo estoy leyendo tu foto y estoy interesado en saber si pudiste resolver lo de la fuente de podes si existiera la posibilidad de tu ayuda seria genial y te lo agradeciera ya que no he podido resolver un problema que tengo en una fuente con ese componente



Bienvenido desde ya al foro colega, latino372000 por lo que veo, muy rara vez ingresa al foro, y antes de quedarte esperando por una respuesta, me parece que es mejor aclararlo a que te quedes esperando en vano . 

Siguiendo:

¿El problema que tienes es similar al que plantean en el hilo o es diferente?

¿De que modelo de lavadora LG es esa fuente?

Con esa data, hay más chances que quienes estan en el tema y entran más a menudo te den una mano


----------



## latino372000 (Ene 28, 2017)

hola Jose Ali,lamentablemente no pude arreglar la tarjeta. Sustitui el top, revise cada uno de los componentes de la fuente y no pude hacerla funcionar.


----------



## jose ali (Ene 29, 2017)

amigos tiene que haber una forma ta cual lo que dice latino, el top246yn esta situado en la tarjeta y su función es muy constante lo que genera recalentamiento y su disipador es muy pequeño lo que no permite disipar o liberar el calor hasta el punto de estallar. en algunos casos genera el error PF se reinicia y ya. cuando esto sucede voy les aumento su disipador y funciona perfecto pero cuando ha reventado no hay forma de recuperar estas tarjetas y se puede decir que se tiene una perdida total del equipo, ya que no se consigue esta tarjeta en el mercado.
 he revisado la primaria del transformador de pulso y todo es perfecto en secundaria su salida debe ser ( +12, voltajes al opto acoplador de los triac, tierra, y el voltaje de referencia del comparador). al montar el transistor nuevamente no funciona y reviso esa etapa y todo esta normal.   me parece que el problema esta en la etapa de encendido pero de verdad no doy con la falla. es de las labadoras lg trom


----------



## pandacba (Ene 29, 2017)

Proba la fuente separada del resto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2017)

Cambiá el opto si o si , además del capacitor en general de 1 uF de la referencia del opto

 También cambiá el TL431


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 30, 2017)

Reparar esa parte no tendria nada de misterioso el TOP aquel es el IC conmutador de la fuente, solo se puede esperar al repararlo que la fuente entregue los voltajes, ya si no funciona la tarjeta habria que buscar mas detalladamente por otro lado, chaoooo

PD: yo he intercambiado la mayoria de esta serie top242 al top250 sin problemas, solo ubicarlo fisicamente de manera correcta.


----------



## jose ali (Ene 30, 2017)

*N*o tiene opto en la fuente*,* mañana saco el plano y lo subo para q*ue* lo vean


----------



## jucabr2002 (Sep 3, 2017)

jose ali dijo:


> *N*o tiene opto en la fuente*,* mañana saco el plano y lo subo para q*ue* lo vean



Buenas noches... 
Has resuelto tu problema?
Por qué sucedió exactamente lo mismo ... con la tarjeta de mi lavadora


----------

